# To those who lean bulk.



## Biggenz

How the hell do you manage to lean bulk without putting on any weight around your waist??

In other words, how do you manage not to put on any fat?


----------



## FAT BOY

keep a clean diet throught .work out your maintenece caleries and macros, then gradually increase till you start gaining mass aim for 1.5 grms of protien per pound of bodyweight . also add cardio this will help keep bodyfat levels down while you increase lean mass


----------



## Biggenz

FAT BOY said:


> keep a clean diet throught .*work out your maintenece caleries and macros*, then gradually increase till you start gaining mass aim for 1.5 grms of protien per pound of bodyweight . also add cardio this will help keep bodyfat levels down while you increase lean mass


How do I do that? It seems such a pain in the arse to get the balance right. If you eat too much, you naturally gain fat, and if you don't eat enough, you loose the weight again...


----------



## FAT BOY

keep a food diary here

FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal: Login.

do this for seven days if your body weight remains stable then this is your maitenence level increase from there.

it also works out your macros fats protien carbs ect .

somtimes you have to put yourself out to progress m8

fb


----------



## Biggenz

Thanks fb. Training hard is only half the battle won!

I'll have a look at the link and see if I can get some sense out of my diet.


----------



## Biggenz

Just one thing - how important is it to take extra protein in the morning?

I normally eat 50g of Alpen(oats, wheat, nuts & raisins) at breakfast, and sometimes add boiled eggs and whole wheat toast if I'm hungry.

Then I have a 150g serving of USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic at 11:00, lean meat and steamed vegetables for lunch(no carbs), another USN serving at 17:00, workout at 6pm, lean meat and steamed vegetables + potatoes or pasta for dinner, and micellar casein just before bed.

Does that seem like a balanced enough diet to lean bulk? Taking into account that I probably consume between 2500-3000 calories a day.


----------



## FAT BOY

Biggenz said:


> Just one thing - how important is it to take extra protein in the morning?
> 
> I normally eat 50g of Alpen(oats, wheat, nuts & raisins) at breakfast, and sometimes add boiled eggs and whole wheat toast if I'm hungry.
> 
> Then I have a 150g serving of USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic at 11:00, lean meat and steamed vegetables for lunch(no carbs), another USN serving at 17:00, workout at 6pm, lean meat and steamed vegetables + potatoes or pasta for dinner, and micellar casein just before bed.
> 
> Does that seem like a balanced enough diet to lean bulk? Taking into account that I probably consume between 2500-3000 calories a day.


as long as you space your meals out every two and a half to three hours and aim for around forty grms of protien per meal you wont go far wrong protien wise stick to clean carbs as you do add a few healthy fats . peanut butter olive oil , oily fish .

protien is vitaly important at breakfast i would have your cereal and 6 eggs with two yolks or a whey drink , you have already gone around eight hours without protien you need to take it soon as you can

fb


----------



## CMinOZ

Hear, hear - Bin the Alpen and get into some eggs - If you ever read Mr Men as a kid you will know that Mr Strong lived on eggs


----------



## Biggenz

What's wrong with the Alpen? It's just oats & nuts, and every body builder that I know eats oats in the morning.

Besides, I do have eggs with it every other day as it's not healthy to eat too much yolks, and I can't stomach a bunch of whites every morning.


----------



## crazycal1

ive eaten shredded wheat and nana for breaakky for years with a pint of milk :becky:

the thing with lean bulking especially when natural is not too gain weight too quickly,i`d say a 1/4 pound a week is more realistic and even then i found i still get fat.

ive recently re-evaluted things and have cut carbs and upped protein back up to around 2g per pound of BW


----------



## 3752

Biggenz said:


> What's wrong with the Alpen? It's just oats & nuts, and every body builder that I know eats oats in the morning.
> 
> Besides, I do have eggs with it every other day as it's not healthy to eat too much yolks, and I can't stomach a bunch of whites every morning.


alpen is muesli not Oats and if you want to eat Oats then eat Oats not alpen....is it the low sugar version or the high sugar version?

clean bulking is easy as long as you put the time in to your diet and cardio


----------



## Anabolichendo

CMinOZ said:


> Hear, hear - Bin the Alpen and get into some eggs - If you ever read Mr Men as a kid you will know that Mr Strong lived on eggs


ROFLMAO!Thats the best f*****g post ive read yet!


----------



## Biggenz

PScarb said:


> alpen is muesli not Oats and if you want to eat Oats then eat Oats not alpen....is it the low sugar version or the high sugar version?
> 
> clean bulking is easy as long as you put the time in to your diet and cardio


I'm sorry, but there are 4 ingredients in Alpen, oats, wheat flakes, nuts and raisins. How is that NOT oats? It's most definately not muesli.

And besides, plain oats is gash. I can't have a few mouth fulls before I feel like throwing up. There is nothing wrong with the no sugar version Alpen.


----------



## crazycal1

what you could do is make a shake up with oats,milk,a nana,protein powder/egg etc

how the fook some of you neck oats and water with an unflavoured protein is beyond me...

lol but then you got the next level with pikey swallowing a half pint of egg whites for breakky.....sheeeeit!


----------



## Anabolichendo

Biggenz said:


> And besides, plain oats is gash. I can't have a few mouth fulls before I feel like throwing up. There is nothing wrong with the no sugar version Alpen.


Well then do what you want, eat alpen, but why ask for advice then get snotty when you dont like the answer!


----------



## FAT BOY

in his origonal post his question was regarding protien in a morning m8 not about musli 

just because people give advice dosnt mean the poster always takes it lol


----------



## Biggenz

Anabolichendo said:


> Well then do what you want, eat alpen, but why ask for advice then get snotty when you dont like the answer!


I never asked for any advice on whether oats was better than Alpen bud. Read the post properly next time.


----------



## Anabolichendo

Biggenz said:


> Just one thing - how important is it to take extra protein in the morning?
> 
> I normally eat 50g of Alpen(oats, wheat, nuts & raisins) at breakfast, and sometimes add boiled eggs and whole wheat toast if I'm hungry.
> 
> Then I have a 150g serving of USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic at 11:00, lean meat and steamed vegetables for lunch(no carbs), another USN serving at 17:00, workout at 6pm, lean meat and steamed vegetables + potatoes or pasta for dinner, and micellar casein just before bed.
> 
> *Does that seem like a balanced enough diet to lean bulk? Taking into account that I probably consume between 2500-3000 calories a day.*


Looks pretty much like your ORIGONAL post was asking for advice on your current diet, or is there somthing im missing in translation between the english language and scottish where the words"does that seem like a balanced enough diet to lean bulk" actually means"am i getting enough protein"?therefore i will repeat "if you cant handle the answer, dont ask the question", ill be blunt and say your diet is mince, it needs work in many areas, personaly i think you need to sit down and work out your macro requirements for each day, then split that between 6 meals, based on the above quote your eating habbits are sporadic and uncalculated, so the long and short of it is, based on your origional question, no it isnt a balanced enough diet for lean bulking. And regarding your question on protein requirements in the morning, if you dont know somthing as simple as the importance of feeding your muscles fast acting protein asap in the morning, then i suggest picking up a book and reading it, for all they are filled with the biggest load of garbage making people beleive ifbb pros are natural, magazines like flex, muscle and fittness and musclemag are packed with great nutritional advice month after month.


----------



## fishfingers

lol but then you got the next level with pikey swallowing a half pint of egg whites for breakky.....sheeeeit!

Im with Pikey and neck six egg whites in a morning along with a whey and casein shake and oats. I have unflavoured Protein at the minute as it was slightly cheaper, i just add orange juice to it because it is minging!!


----------



## 3752

Biggenz said:


> I'm sorry, but there are 4 ingredients in Alpen, oats, wheat flakes, nuts and raisins. How is that NOT oats? It's most definately not muesli.
> 
> And besides, plain oats is gash. I can't have a few mouth fulls before I feel like throwing up. There is nothing wrong with the no sugar version Alpen.


well it is muesli it contains Oats maybe look at the percentage of oats....Oats are Oats...



Biggenz said:


> I never asked for any advice on whether oats was better than Alpen bud. Read the post properly next time.


the post asked how you lean bulk so the advice on alpen is warranted....



Biggenz said:


> How the hell do you manage to lean bulk without putting on any weight around your waist??
> 
> In other words, how do you manage not to put on any fat?


you have asked how to lean bulk so every part of your diet must come under scrutiny to help you achieve your goals, but hey mate if you don't want the advice that is cool i am sure their are other members who are willing to learn..


----------



## crazycal1

anabolichendo dude-i like your no bull attitude heh heh!


----------



## Biggenz

PScarb said:


> well it is muesli it contains Oats maybe look at the percentage of oats....Oats are Oats...
> 
> the post asked how you lean bulk so the advice on alpen is warranted....
> 
> you have asked how to lean bulk so every part of your diet must come under scrutiny to help you achieve your goals, but hey mate if you don't want the advice that is cool i am sure their are other members who are willing to learn..


PScarb, I am willing to learn, which is why I asked the question.

So far, instead of advising me on improving my diet to achieve my goals, all you have done is start a massive debate on why I should have oats rather than my current cereal. And so far no one, including you, has been able to tell me why.

Other than that, I'm told that my diet is not good enough to lean bulk by your mate, Anabollocks, but not how to improve it.

Just because you have been training for years(I assume) and know everything about diets, doesn't mean I know the same, so please have a bit of patients.

Like fatboy said, don't try and force your opinions on others. Just because I don't have plain oats in the morning doesn't make you any better than me.


----------



## 3752

where have i or others said we are better than you?

you have asked a question and if you read back i have answered it...you mention you have alpen for breakfast i have said the better choice is Oats you have dismissed this opinion replying saying that alpen is Oats when this is in fact incorrect.....

i have actually told you to acheive lean bulking you keep it simple...alpen is not keeping it simple it contains to many ingrediants so if it is not working you do not know why where Oats are Oats nothing more nothing less....that is why many bodybuilders use it as a staple food source....

if you do get off your high horse you will see there are many posts on this board giving information on the basics of diets alot of them made by me so please do not assume we have no patience....

as for forcing my opinions on you....you have asked for advice i have given it it is your choice if you act on it or not...believe me i will not be forcing my opinion on you again.....


----------



## Anabolichendo

Biggenz said:


> Other than that, I'm told that my diet is not good enough to lean bulk by your mate, Anabollocks, but not how to improve it.


Yup, your diets a load of shite, as ive said before there are tons of valuable sources out there providing info on diets, the reason no one is offering structured advice on your diet is because its gash, we can tell by the way you wrote your post that you havnt sat down and worked out your diet, how do you expect to grow if you dont even know exactly how many calories, gs of protein, gs of carbs, you are consuming every day, i offered advice by stating i think you need to work out your macro requirements for a day then split it into six meals, you chose to ignore that advice and stamp your feet like a little girl and whine about your alpine, eat your f*cking alpine if you want, but dont bitch about it when we tell you its crap. All your attitude has proven is that you are lazy, uneducated, unwilling to learn, and when things dont go your way you resort to childish name calling, and for your info my anabollocks are rather small at the moment!!


----------



## Biggenz

Anabolichendo said:


> Yup, your diets a load of shite, as ive said before there are tons of valuable sources out there providing info on diets, the reason no one is offering structured advice on your diet is because its gash, we can tell by the way you wrote your post that you havnt sat down and worked out your diet, how do you expect to grow if you dont even know exactly how many calories, gs of protein, gs of carbs, you are consuming every day, i offered advice by stating i think you need to work out your macro requirements for a day then split it into six meals, you chose to ignore that advice and stamp your feet like a little girl and whine about your alpine, eat your f*cking alpine if you want, but dont bitch about it when we tell you its crap. All your attitude has proven is that you are lazy, uneducated, unwilling to learn, and when things dont go your way you resort to childish name calling, and for your info my anabollocks are rather small at the moment!!


So roid rage isn't a myth after all. :lol:


----------



## Biggenz

Ok, let's start again(tantrums aside).

I really want to get my diet right, so I will give you my known stats again.

Pscarb, I would like you to advise a specific diet for me with the information(although limited) I supply. I will follow it strictly for however long is necessary, and if I see a vast improvement I will apologise and admit that eating oats instead of Alpen is the way forward(no joke).

What do you reckon?

My stats:

Age - 29

Height - 6'2"

Weight - 13.5 st

BF% - 18%

I don't know how to work out macro's and whatever else it is to calculate the amount of calories I need per day to lean bulk.

My current diet is as follows:

On wakeup - One serving USN Pure Protein

One hour later(after driving to work), 50g Alpen

11:00 - One 150g serving USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic

14:00 - Lean chicken breast with steamed mixed vegetables

17:00 - One 150g serving USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic

18:15 - train

19:15 - One serving USN Pure Protein

20:15 - Lean chicken breast/tuna steak/mince with steamed mixed vegetables

Before bed - One serving Micellar Casein

I train 5 days a week. 4 Days weights, 1 day cardio, weekend rest.

If you need any other information, please ask.

Pscarb, I'm looking forward to your advice. :nod:


----------



## crazycal1

training 5 days a week is alot for a natty trainer dude.


----------



## Anabolichendo

You just dont get it do you!The best way to learn is teach yourself, study things and have a bit of patience, if Paul posts a diet for you, and you blindly follow it not understanding why your eating what your eating, then what use is it, what happens when you start to grow and your diet needs adjusted to suite, are you gonna live the rest of your life with paul as your personal nutritionist?


----------



## 3752

Biggenz said:


> Pscarb, I would like you to advise a specific diet for me with the information(although limited) I supply.


i charge for creating specific diets for bodybuilders, i will comment on anything you come up with but i won't create a full plan for you free of charge....

one thing i will tell you is that you should start by applying these numbers.

1.5g of protein per lb

2g carbs per lb

.25g per lb

this is only a starting point and will need adjusting as the results do or don't appear....

go to a site like fitday.com this site is free and it will allow you to work out your macros...



Anabolichendo said:


> are you gonna live the rest of your life with paul as your personal nutritionist?


only if he hires me


----------



## Tom84

When someone with an avatar of what looks like a professional bodybuilder under the title 'super moderator' responds to your post, take a second to consider the fact that its probably them in the picture. Then with this new information consider this - if that guy looks like that and I look like me - then he clearly has access to information that I don't. When said 'professional looking bodybuilder man' offers to share some of this intrinsically useful information with you the appropriate response is - thanks man although can you clarify why for me as I want to understand better -

Seriously on your diet - you point blank rejected diet 101 (the necessity at certain times for quickly digested protein.) You also rejected the need to build a macro assessed diet. Google macronutrient diets - You'll find a plethora of info. Its difficult to help you when you appear to have wanted just a complimenting of your existing diet which is effectively a regular person's diet with some protien shakes. Theres a cutting and bulking diet sticky on the forum. I know as I posted it a long time ago. I probably disagree with most of it now but it will be useful none the less.

Also the post about Mr. Strong was fooking classic


----------



## CMinOZ

Welcome back Young Gun


----------

